# Anger Masks my Cowardice



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF5ivqakjIc​ 
That is all.


----------



## Ishaq (Jun 3, 2014)

This guy has a life.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 3, 2014)

So... what exactly were you searching for?


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So... what exactly were you searching for?


"How MartinD reacts to new threads"


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 4, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So... what exactly were you searching for?


Haha it was sent through my work's listserv.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 4, 2014)

I would pay to see a show with this guy. Perhaps different accents for different countries plug types.


----------



## branden_securedspeed (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha, Nice video!


----------

